# half arab country, show hack, costume, halter horse



## thunderboomer (Jun 20, 2008)

My half arab country, costume, show hack, halter horse.


----------



## mayfieldk (Mar 5, 2008)

Goddamn BRAVO.

She isn't behind the vertical OR broken at the 3rd vertebrae... SOMEBODY did their homework right! I'm not a fan of Arabian showing because 90% of the horses are behind the vertical and they call in 'collection'... but your girl looks fantastic.

In the last two pictures her back looks a little hollow, but I think that is just the nature of their gait.

I hope you kick major butt!

(and I assumed it was a mare because I'm exhausted. So if it's a gelding, just pretend I used male pronouns! LOL)


----------



## MsEddi (Jul 21, 2008)

Absolutely gorgeoous, good job


----------



## GeminiJumper (Jun 12, 2008)

WOW :shock: Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, what a pretty horse!!


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

absolutely beautiful!

The only thing i can pick out is in the costume class, big canters are better than flat ones. 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

beautiful beautiful-the halter pic is amazing too


----------

